# Bucket mess 200 Komatsu excavator



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Don,t know who or why someone did this but i,m left with this mess to fix.Problem is while working on the machine the owners sib/plumber showed up and said he,s chasing this guy for $$$$.So instead of finishing yesterday i brought this job to a sudden halt.Don,t know this guy vey well and already had a bad feeling to start with.So with that said here are a few pics of what never to do to a bucket,if you takin out you front cutter remove the whole thing.Two you do not put it back in pcs 42"x5"also someone never finished welding this mess up.I still have one shank to install and weld up the mess in the corners but i,m calling tommorrow for a check up front.payup


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Must have has some scraps lying around. Good luck getting paid. Is the machine at your shop so you can hold it till you get paid?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

2COR517;785138 said:


> Must have has some scraps lying around. Good luck getting paid. Is the machine at your shop so you can hold it till you get paid?


No machine is on-site.Maybe he ok i don,t know i just worry with this bad economy about getting burned i need to get paid,so i can pay someone else.Vicious cycle this life i,m in.:crying:


----------

